# turbo flanges



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

once again, please do not clutter my thread talking about why you think the SR20DET is better than the KA24DE. i've compared dyno charts, i've compared the power/price differences. i still like the KA24, but it needs boost. one option is a turbo, the other is a vortech supercharger. problem is, all the turbo kits i've seen use the revhard manifold, which has a T4 flange. i don't really want a T4 though; at least not the one that comes with the kits. if i go turbo, its gotta be ball-bearing. the ones i like the best are turbonetics T3/4 ceramic b-b and HKS's 3037. the 3037 has a T25 flange type; don't know about the T3/4 has (T3 i guess...) 

-question- can the T3/4 fit the T4 flange? if not, how hard (read: expensive) is it to make an adapter plate? any other idea's? finally, if you have anything POSITIVE to add about the supercharger idea, post it. thanks


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I love the supercharger idea, but...i've done some research and asked others and turbo is the way to go. It will produce more horsepower for longer periods of time. Now going back to your other questions, i'm almost positive a T3/4 turbo will fit the T4 flange. And if it doesn't, it shouldnt be that hard to make it fit. A little porting and you should be done. Or you can just get a garette T4 turbo and call it a day. Which I would do. www.realnissan.com has turbo kits with a T3 turbo. And if i'm not mistaken those are b-b also.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

yeah, that's the one i was looking at. unfortunately, they raised the price $600 and don't include the T3/4 on their price list anymore. i really only went for turbonetics bc garrett doesn't list prices on their site and HKS is WAY over-priced. however, at HorsepowerFreaks.com the HKS (garrett) bb T04E is only $1000. good enough for me. hell, i can probably sell the non-bb T04B for at least half that.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

HKS for $1000? Its just the turbo alone? Does it come with a wastegate or anything else?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

just the turbo i think. it says "ext.WG", but i think it just means its setup for (not sold with) an external WG, but i don't know for sure. HKS's MSRP is $1370, their price is $1096, so its not a HUGE deal, but a $300 discount is enough for me to buy from them. realnissan's DE kit comes with an ext. WG anyway, so i'm not worried. unfortunately (for you) the KA24E kit is set-up for internal WG. i wonder if they'd make you a manifold with a wastegate port? they say they make custom tubular manifolds, but tunular mani's tend to crack after awhile.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

No worries. If I ever need more than a 24lb boost from a T3/4 turbo I will block off that wastegate and boost the shit out of that turbo.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

what's the purpose of the fuel injectors (like 850cc stuff) and the wastegates???


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

with a turbo you're pushing more air into the engine, but for combustion to occur correctly you need more fuel to keep it at the proper A/F ratio. hence the fuel pump and injectors. wastegates are kinda like a blow off valve for the exhaust. it lets some of the exh. gasses around the turbo (or into the atmosphere in racing) once it reaches maximum boost. if you didn't have one the turbo would feed off itself, increasing speed exponentially. until its bearings or turbines couldn't take any more, that is.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i'd still like to know about the viablilty of an HKS GT3037 or other HKS GT series turbo. i don't want the lag associated with a T4, even if it is bb. is there a good way to mate the T4 manifold flange and the T25 turbo flange? is there even room under the hood for an adapter?or will it need a custom exhaust manifold?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Ideal way to go would be a Garrett GT25 series turbo on a custom manifold or adapter plate. These turbos spool up real quick and hold good boost.
Go for a GT25/10 (GT28 s15) or a GT25/30
The GT25/40 is a big mutha and is slightly laggier and its not good to mount these on an adapter plate because of their size and weight - but still good if you want to go for raw power.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i still have a lot to learn about turbos..flanges, wg, amount of lag, etc.. but i heard good stuff about hks gt-rs


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

well then does anyone know a good place to get a custom manifold? and even though a tube-style manifold would give better response due to equal length runners, i'd really rather have a cast iron one simply for the extra strength. HKS did have a kit in development that used the 2540, but it never came out. man, this is starting to get a little too expensive.....


----------



## C-Kwik (May 1, 2002)

bizzy b said:


> *-question- can the T3/4 fit the T4 flange? if not, how hard (read: expensive) is it to make an adapter plate? any other idea's? finally, if you have anything POSITIVE to add about the supercharger idea, post it. thanks *



The T4 flange and T3 flange are different.The T4 opening is more square and the T3 opening is more rectangular. The bolt holes are different to account for the difference in the opening. however, the Revhard manifold can bolt up a T3 or T4 flange. It has holes predrilled and tapped for both. Though the rev-hard may be a tough fit though because of the tangential entry turbine. An On-Center T4 fits with no issues. Someone did fit a Tangetial T4. A lot of the fitment seems to do with the braking system. I think ABS is a significant factor here. Do a search on Freshalloy. There is at least one thread that discusses this in more detail.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i went to freshalloy, but i only searched the first couple pages to no avail (i'm not searching 20 pages of threads). i would gladly give up the tangential housing for the spool-up of a b-b T3/4 though. do you know about the plausability of an HKS GT3037? or would that require the afore mantioned custom manifold?

p.s.-i don't have ABS. i hear early ABS sucked and i'm good at threshold braking, so i avoided it. guess that's two advantages of not having it now.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You do realise that a 3037 is a monster turbo... you wont see full boost until around 4500 rpm. You will also need at least 550cc injectors, external wastegate, you may need to high mount it because of the size. This certainly means a custom manfold. The external wastegates are around $1000 AUD ($400 US i spose).
Then a new afm (mafs) or ditch it completely and go a map sensor. You also need new oil and coolant lines and fittings and a heat shield. Not to mention an aftermarket ecu. (although you might be able to get away with reprogramming your standard ecu)

You also need lower the compression of the engine. A decompression plate is the simplest, new forged pistons are the best  

Fuel pump is also required - bosch 040 or 050 is plenty.

Add custom 3" dump and front pipes plus 3" cat and cat back exhaust.

With this new found power you will need heavy duty clutch and an LSD if you dont have one and better do your front brakes while you are at it. Prepare to eat gearboxes as well.

I hope your budgets big  

A mate of mine is doing a garrett GT30 on his JDM 180sx at the moment. His spending is at about $10000 aud all finished.

Id be looking at a smaller ball bearing GT turbo with an internal wastegate. There are lots of aftermarket manifolds around to support a GT25 flange. You can also get away with using an afm.

Im not shooting you down here - by all means go for it! Just letting you know there is a lot more to it than just bolting on a turbo. But you knew that


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

is it really any bigger than a T04? i mean, a T4's a huge turbo too and that's what the kits come with, so i was just trying to find one that would give similar power without quite as much lag. and i plan to upgrade all of that stuff before putting this turbo to its full potential anyway.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

0.73 comp a/r and 0.89 turbine a/r <--- huge


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i dont think this guy has a problem with a big turbo.... a Garrett GT3040 - 82mm 56 Trim GT series compressor (65lb/min flow) in .70 A/R housing. turbine side is 84 Trim 60mm GT series in a .82 A/R 4-bolt T3 housing with our equal length manifold.

fresh alloy thread


----------

